# another Wb gift.



## Tclem (Mar 3, 2015)

A while back I posted a pen that David made me in memory of my brother and then he sent me some 30-06 casings to practice on to make a pen for my father out of a casing I found with a deer head from my brother. Thanks again David. Then Scott sent me a couple of tubes already assembled so that I could make a pen. Well he also sent me this pen In memory of my brother with his picture on it. Just wanted to say thanks to both of you and another reason why WB is an awesome place to hang out.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 9 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 5


----------



## SENC (Mar 3, 2015)

Awesome, Tony. Definitely some great folks here.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Sprung (Mar 3, 2015)

What an awesome gift and something to help you remember your brother by.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Seaba (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow Tony that is amazing! !!!! What a special pen to remember your brother by.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Mar 3, 2015)

That's as special as pen can get. A beautiful pen and gift.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 3, 2015)

Down right Awesome all the way around Tony !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 3, 2015)

Tony that's really awesome. Truly heartfelt gestures, I'm sure they're real special to you. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2015)

Great meaningful gifts Tony.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 4, 2015)

Very thoughtful.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 5, 2015)

Scott shared his plan with us at the wb gathering a few weeks ago. We all thought it was a super awesome gesture and the final product turned out awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 5, 2015)

Great job...awesome idea!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

